# 642                                                      Turnips for 642



## franfran (May 4, 2021)

Welcome, write me if you want to sell your turnips. Nook buy to  642. Thanks


----------



## Rajescrossing (May 4, 2021)

Can I come over?


----------



## moo_nieu (May 4, 2021)

id love to visit please :3 im parker from sunnytop


----------



## Nimrod007 (May 4, 2021)

May I visit please?


----------



## franfran (May 4, 2021)

franfran said:


> Welcome, write me if you want to sell your turnips. Nook buy to  642. Thanks





Moo_Nieu said:


> id love to visit please :3 im parker from sunnytop


Dodo code  4LT1G


Rajescrossing said:


> Can I come over?





Rajescrossing said:


> Can I come over?


yes
dodo code 4LT1G  if you want to come


Moo_Nieu said:


> id love to visit please :3 im parker from sunnytop


yes you can come


Nimrod007 said:


> May I visit please?


dodo code 4LT1G if you want to come. Thanks

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021



Nimrod007 said:


> May I visit please?


dodo code 4LT1G if you want to come. Thanks

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021



Nimrod007 said:


> May I visit please?


wil you come ?    dodo code 4LT1G if you want to come. Thanks


----------



## Rajescrossing (May 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for the hosting with this amazing turnip price and allowing me to do multiple trips !


----------



## franfran (May 4, 2021)

_It is a pleasure_


----------



## Fitolink (May 4, 2021)

Hello, are you still available?


----------



## franfran (May 4, 2021)

Yes code dodo M4PTB


----------



## stitchmaker (May 4, 2021)

Can I visit?


----------



## franfran (May 4, 2021)

Fitolink said:


> Hello, are you still available?


yes you can visit me

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021



franfran said:


> yes you can visit me


code M4PTB



Fitolink said:


> Hello, are you still available?


yes


----------

